# Where to buy a Mont Blanc Online



## Martin_P (Aug 12, 2008)

Hi All!

Does anybody know, definitively, where to buy Mont Blanc's online at a good price. I trust Watermans from a lot of eBayers, but there are SO many Mont Blanc fakes that I'm nervous.

Much appreciated,

Martin


----------



## HenryLouis (Nov 30, 2008)

Do you know what model you want to look for? In toronto there is a MB boutique.


----------



## Martin_P (Aug 12, 2008)

Are the prices good? Should you shoot for a certain % less than MSRP? You wouldn't recommend anything deals online?

I want to get a rollerball soon. If I were to take a guess at the models, probably a Meisterstuck or Starwalker, but those seem like pretty obvious models.


----------



## badgerred (Feb 13, 2006)

MB does not allow internet sellers to post prices online. However, if you send them an e-mail of what item you want, they will e-mail you with price quote. I would contact several online dealers and ask for a quote on the pen you want. If you have an MB store nearby, which it seems that you do, I would then see what price they can offer you. 
You can then decide what you wish to do.

I'm not sure if all of these have MB's, but I have successfully dealt with them.
Fountain Pen Hospital
Pendemonium
Swisher Pens
Art Brown Pens
Richard Binder
I am sure you can find others by doing a Google search.


----------



## HenryLouis (Nov 30, 2008)

Fountain pen hospital carries Montblancs, and apparently their prices are very competitive.


----------



## Foxglove (Apr 15, 2009)

Martin_P said:


> Hi All!
> 
> Does anybody know, definitively, where to buy Mont Blanc's online at a good price. I trust Watermans from a lot of eBayers, but there are SO many Mont Blanc fakes that I'm nervous.
> 
> ...


http://www.joonpens.com/Montblanc_pens

is a pretty good store - just have to email and talk about pricing.

-Ross


----------



## Martin_P (Aug 12, 2008)

Thanks guys!

I'm going to check out all the places mentioned and find out how much I'm in for.

Martin


----------



## anonymousmoose (Sep 17, 2007)

Sometimes good deals pop-up on ebay from sellers you least expect. I scored a brand new MB Starwalker ballpoint for about $190 (no box or papers). UK seller.

I did the '_Resin test_' on it and its authentic. The guy was selling about 5 of 'em. By the time mine was delivered he ran out of stock. Pity I didn't buy more for resale.


----------

